# Why the sharing economy could have a hard landing in Australia



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

http://www.smartcompany.com.au/fina...onomy-could-have-a-hard-landing-in-australia/

"If everyone can do it, you can't make money at it." By this we mean that in markets which are competitive with relatively easy entry and exit, suppliers can't expect to make above the average return for long. In this case that means earning above the average wage, or for the less skilled, the minimum wage or even unemployment benefits. If activities are profitable then people will enter the market and drive down prices."


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

http://theconversation.com/au/topics/uber


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

MyRedUber said:


> http://www.smartcompany.com.au/fina...onomy-could-have-a-hard-landing-in-australia/
> 
> "If everyone can do it, you can't make money at it." By this we mean that in markets which are competitive with relatively easy entry and exit, suppliers can't expect to make above the average return for long. In this case that means earning above the average wage, or for the less skilled, the minimum wage or even unemployment benefits. If activities are profitable then people will enter the market and drive down prices."


I think the days of drivers earning above average wage are long gone. You simply don't need the same skill set that was once required as the technology that we have today makes things a lot easier. That said, people should still be paid at least minimum wage for the work that they do, plus they need to recoup the costs of operating a vehicle.


----------

